# The Music of Us



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I have just finished designing the cover for my upcoming novel, The Music of Us, which is volume 3 of my series, Still Life with Memories. It is already available for preorder--get it now!

Like #‎romance Fiction? Here is what the story is about:
Cover reveal: The Music of Us


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And what can I tell him, really? That I keep digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?

Click here to read more:
The highs and lows of the music of us


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ Doing the happy dance: release day today! THE WHITE PIANO is here, in not one, but two editions: ebook and paperback, and you can already 'look inside'! Check it out!

Release day: THE WHITE PIANO is here


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My new novel, The Music of Us, harkens back to WWII and its music. To write it I researched thousands of songs from that era, and chose about a dozen where the lyrics and the feel captured the mood at one point or another in my story. Then, just as I thought I had put the finishing touch on the book, no! A problem! Suddenly I realized--

To read more click here:
Make it one for the heartbreak and one more for love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ Love romance? Here is my new love story!
Be the first to read ✨ THE MUSIC OF US ✨
Pre-order today, get it tomorrow!

In 1970, Lenny can no longer deny that his wife is undergoing a profound change. Despite her relatively young age, her mind succumbs to forgetfulness. Now, he goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star, brilliant yet illusive. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and to this day, with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

"Digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?"

To their son, Ben, that may seem like an exercise in futility. For Lenny, it is a necessary process of discovery, one that is as tormenting as it is delightful. He often wonders: can we ever understand, truly understand each other-soldier and musician, man and woman, one heart and another? Will we ever again dance together to the same beat? Is there a point where we may still touch?

Do you like historical fiction about the 20th century, especially when it is tinged with romance and wrapped in a family saga? Then this series, Still Life with Memories, is for you.

Love #romance? Pre-order now:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

★★★★★ A Very Touching Portrait
By Kindle Customer49, Verified Purchase

Having read Ms. Pozansky's Apart From Love (Still Live With Memories Vol. 1 and 2) and gotten involved with her characters, I wanted to read her new book, The Music of Us (Still Life With Memories Book 3). To my surprise and delight it turned out to be a prequel to that first book. Why delight? Because it not only fully explained the background of how two of those original protagonists met, it also helped me understand the reasons why the things that happened to them later on in Apart From Love occurred.

This new book is a very touching story of two young people and the joining of their souls after a circumstantial meeting and a friend playing Cyrano de Bergerac. Using her signature lyricism--poetic, poignant, yet simple and straight forward--Poznansky shares some fine descriptions of WWII: a live concert gone awry, a U.S. training camp and later on, England in ruins.

We also find out why her male lead later becomes a writer, her female lead's need to break free from her dominating mother, and the girl's father's tragic demise that foreshadows her own future. And all of this, wrapped up in the girl's musical talent, which is both precocious and stunning. A very lovely, powerful read.

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚New release! ★★★★★ get it now:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The way I view my writing projects is this: I see myself, standing on the shoulders of me (the way I was at the end of last project), standing on on the shoulders of me (the way I was at the end of the project before that.) With every new book, I bring all the experience I have gained and take my new project to a higher place. So the newest release--The Music of Us--is based on a lot of research, the way I always do for my historical fiction books, but this time it is the first book that can be classified as romance.

What happened, you ask? What made me change course into a new genre? Well, too things: First, I always enjoy stretching the envelope of what I do, just like in my art, where I do bronze sculptures, oil paintings, watercolors, mixed media, paper engineering and anything beyond that... And second, I was compelled by my characters--

To read more, click here:
Guest post by Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Ia Uaro, a gifted artist and the author of Sydney's Song, was a published author at 17 and used the proceeds to help fund her university studies, during which time she was active in aero-modelling, martial arts, mountaineering, speleology, and more. I am honored to find her review of my novel, The Music of Us:

★★★★★ Love Is Beautiful While It Lasts.

As always, Uvi doesn't disappoint. In this brilliant painting Uvi skilfully depicts rich historical facts and engaging characters of well studied 1940s where we learn about fascinating WWII military servicemen, get insights into the sufferings of the civilians, observe the intriguing lives of artists and musicians, and compare the technology of things. All the while Uvi outlines the psychology of why people do what they do without judging.

With deep understanding of human nature and keen observation on how people interact Uvi shows the turmoils that moves protagonist Lenny to stray from his beloved even when in the beginning true love rules and in the end family values never cease to exist. Uvi teaches us about Alzheimer: what it does, what it changes, how it begins.

Fun, captivating, wise. After reading this, because of Uvi, we sure won't be too quick to blame others and will instead think of the reason behind their actions. And oh, if you're a writer, don't forget Uvi's excellent writing tips!

Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#audiobook coming soon!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Are you curious to learn how a voice artist goes about his craft? I know I am! Unlike in the movies, where an actor is often type-cast and must adhere to the outline of a particular character, here he can truly become a 'shape-shifter'. Don Warrick lives in the skin of one character only to leap into the skin of another at the drop of a hat--

To read more click here:
Interview with voice artist Don Warrick


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a lovely new audible review, written by Aaron Paul Lazar. Aaron is a mystery writer author, and many of his books have audiobook editions. I am thrilled by what he says about the narration of The Music of Us:

★★★★★ "A Beautifully Narrated Tale of Love and Loss"
I read The Music of Us a few months before this audiobook came out, and loved it so much I jumped at the chance to listen to the characters as portrayed by Don Warrick.

Uvi Poznansky is a literary tour de force in a contemporary age when the quality of writing often takes a back seat to the quick thrill, or to be more precise, the quick buck. She writes as she paints, with careful, vibrant strokes of amazing clarity and color. Whether you are a reader or writer, teacher or student, you owe it to yourself read her work. You will be transported to a world where life is examined from a poet's point of view, where you live in vignettes so real that you can't help but love and care for the characters.

I have read and listened to all of Poznansky's work, but this book resonated more deeply with me than all the previous titles, which I truly enjoyed. I suppose it is because I am an inveterate romantic. I ached for the young, "flashback" characters to come together. I shouted at them to wake up and smell the coffee when they missed opportunities to get together, and I reveled in the sweet endings when they finally connected.

The atmosphere of the 1940s is beautifully portrayed, and on a secondary level only to the (mostly) unrequited love story, it was my next treasured experience while reading this book. I loved the sounds and sights of the era, the music, the cars, and the lifestyles so well depicted. It was a fascinating dip into the life of those dynamic times.

Don Warrick is simply amazing. I loved his voice for the main character, Lenny, which was perfect for whatever age the character spoke from, whether middle aged or young. The other characters were amazingly portrayed and consistent throughout the story - Natasha, her annoying but delightful mother, Lenny's Uncle Schmeel, and even the announcer at Carnegie Hall who had me thinking, "Ed Sullivan," by his unique voice and pronunciation. Emotions flowed from Mr. Warrick's voice in such a way that you couldn't help but choke up or feel excited for "him," and the characters. But most surprising was this amazing narrator's singing voice. I loved hearing him sing various snippets of imaginary songs from the forties, and also lullabies sung by Natasha's mother, etc. They were beautifully done and his voice is very enjoyable.

If you are aching for a lyrical listen, for something above and beyond the usual offerings in the field of fiction, I highly recommend you pick up a copy of Uvi Poznansky's The Music of Us.

Looking for a great love story? Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

So grateful to New York Times, USA Today, Best-selling author Mimi Barbour for posting an excerpt from The Music of Us--which is included in the #BoxedSet A Touch of Passion--on her website!

Check it out, and be sure to take a listen to the wonderful narration by Don Warrick, down at the bottom of the post:
The Music of us - Another compelling romance in the collection: A Touch of Passion


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Once I find my way back, my confusion will dissipate, somehow. I will sit down in front of my instrument, raise my hand, and let it hover, touching-not-touching the black and white keys... Music will come back, as it always does, flowing through my flesh, making my skin tingle--

To read more click here:
Music will come back, flowing through my flesh


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Cary Allen Stone is a brilliant writer of psychological thrillers and murder mysteries. He writes with a keen eye for detail-the graphic violence is chillingly realistic. I am thrilled to find his review of my novel, The Music of Us:

★★★★★ A beautiful story grown out of difficult times.
ByCary Allen Stoneon February 18, 2016
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
"The Music of Us" is a wonderful love story from the first sentence until the very last. It touched my heart. It's bitter sweet as Natasha, a celebrated pianist, is unfortunately lapsing into dementia. She has always had a premonition that her days would end in this fashion since her beloved Papa suffered the disease. The story returns to the early days when she was 16 and playing a concert for the troops during the beginning of WWII. It tells how she and Lenny meet, him running out onto the stage before her pretending to play the trumpet and then jumping off the stage. It continues through their rocky courtship, through the war, Lenny's deployment and finally their long life together as remembered by Lenny. It is a story of how relationships change, and grow, and are nurtured by two people in love. Sentimental, heartfelt and tearful are only a few of the powerful words that define "The Music of Us."

Looking for a great love story? 
Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
On sale now for only $0.99:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

He will be running his fingers down, all the way down to the small of my back, touching his lips to my ear, breathing his name, breathing mine. 
Here I am, dancing with air. 
Around and around we go.

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick click here:
Here I am, dancing with air


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Joyce Schneider is a former staffer at Newsweek. Once a Liberal Arts major (French Literature), she has become increasingly fascinated with medicine, forensic science, and human psychology. Here is her beautiful &#127775;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775; review of the audiobook edition of The Music of Us.

"Breathtaking!"
Would you listen to The Music of Us again? Why?
Yes. The narrator Don Warrick's performance is mesmerizing. I'd already read Book 3, the story of when Lenny and Natasha first met - he a young WWII Marine falling head over heels for the brilliant young pianist. Don Warrick's performance took my breath away as he brought these characters to life.

What other book might you compare The Music of Us to and why?
"The Winds of War" television series comes first to mind, the falling in love part, and also the author's so heartfelt job researching the events and history of the period.

Which character - as performed by Don Warrick - was your favorite?
Two characters: Natasha and Natasha's mom. And Lenny! This is a hard question because the narrator does such a superb job of tugging at your heartstrings with all the characters.

Was there a moment in the book that particularly moved you?
Most poignant for me was the subject of Alzheimer's Disease, and the effect it has on a loved one. The narrator did such a superb job that he had me in tears.

Any additional comments?
This was my first Audiobook! But it won't be my last because hearing this story actually told and so beautifully was a thrill. I am grateful to this Audiobook because it has opened a whole new kind of story telling for me!

#Audiobook http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/The-Music-of-Us-Audiobook/B01A640PLS/
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Living in a small sunny town on the southwest coast in Finland, Jennifer Loiske is is a Teen/YA paranormal fiction author, with four exciting series available worldwide. I am honored to find her heartfelt , eloquent review of my novel, The Music of Us:

★★★★★ A beautiful love story, April 3, 2016
By Jennifer Loiske, Verified Purchase
I've grown to love Uvi Poznansky's writing style, which is why I wanted to read this book. Most of the story takes place in World War Two. Now, before you say anything, I'm not a huge fan of historical stories but occasionally there is a gem among them. A story so good that even a sworn paranormal romance lover like me gets swept away with it. This was it.

The words flowed like the sweetest poem on the paper and made the love story between Lenny and Natasha live. Even with the difficult topic, the story was written so heartbreakingly warmly that it simply melted my heart. The author clearly is not afraid to handle difficult issues. Quite the opposite! She skillfully guided me to the world that was new to me, handed me Altzheimer, asked me to suck it up and see behind the illness, and wrapped me around her finger by drowning me with a bunch of emotions that made me cry like a baby. Well done! Well done indeed.

This is not an ordinary read but a journey through time, a peek to our past and a reminder that the best things in life are not bound by any rules, time or age. Highly recommended!

Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
On sale for only $0.99:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to find a great review for my novel, The Music of Us. It is written by top Amazon reviewer and author Sheila Deeth. In addition to her novel, Divide by Zero, she has written The Five Minute Bible Story Series, and many other books. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a a top reviewer for Amazon, Goodreads, Gather and other reading sites. Here is her review:

★★★★★ Beautifully lyrical story of love and loss
By Sheila Deeth VINE VOICE Verified Purchase
Uvi Poznasky's The Music Of Us is a beautifully lyrical story of love and loss, covering the years from the Second World War to Vietnam and the 1970s. The novel builds a great sense of time and place from smooth, well-chosen details. Never intrusive, but always totally convincing, the threads of real events weave between the dance steps of love and the music of a wonderful soundtrack that frames the tale. The Music of Us is a sweet, sometimes crazy romance, with heart-warming longing, hilarious accident, and wonderful scenes that stick in the mind afterward. It's also a beautiful walk into memory, haunted with those questions of loss that hide behind music and love.

The Music Of Us is the third in a sequence of novels, and a wonderful crown to the tale. Readers certainly don't need to have read Apart From Love beforehand, and Music is hauntingly complete in its own right. It deepens the story of the earlier novel by adding time's perspective, setting up the scene from which Apart begins. But it tells so story all its own, achingly lovely and sad.

Lyrical, musical, and hauntingly genuine, told in a voice that ages convincingly and loves completely, The Music Of Us lingers beautifully in the mind, long after the story's told, and is a truly great read.

Disclosure: I thought I was just getting more of the original story, but this is so much more!

Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/Music-Us-Still-Life-Memories/dp/B01A635Y10/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Undeterred, Mrs. Horowitz shook her head, which in turn shook her bird-nest style hairdo. "Years earlier," she said, "before he asked me to marry him, everyone was so, so very impressed with his talent. They predicted such a bright future for him. Where are all of them now?"
"But Mama," said the girl, "what does the bright future he had in the past have to do with the present?"
"It has everything to do with here and now. You," said Mrs. Horowitz, turning upon me, "yes, I'm talking to you! What's your idea of the future? What are you planning to make of yourself, young man?"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
What are you planning to make of yourself, young man?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My second thought was not exactly a thought. Rather, it was a jolt of alarm. I could see, quite plainly, that his handwriting had changed. It was with a shaky, trembling hand that my dad wrote,
"Lenny my son, I wish I could go on keeping this from you, but at this point I can no longer do it. I'm in pain, severe pain, and it's been wrecking me for the past three months--"

To read more click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read The Music of Us


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Ta-dah! Here is the sequel to The Music of Us!

Serving on the European front, Lenny longs for Natasha, the girl who captured his heart back home. At first, he enjoys fulfilling his military task, which is to write bogus reports, designed to fall into the hands of Nazi Intelligence and divert their attention from the upcoming invasion of Normandy. To fool the enemy, these reports are disguised as love letters to another woman. His task must remain confidential, even at the risk of Natasha becoming suspicious of him.

New! Preorder now, be the first to read DANCING WITH AIR, a love story:
&#127803; #kindle: http://BookShow.me/B01I4ENROY
&#127803; #Nook http://tinyurl.com/danceair-nook 
&#127803; #kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/dancing-with-air
&#127803; #apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1132940055


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Check out my interview, talking about ny new release, Dancing with Air, on Barbara Herrera's lovely blog:

Interview with Uvi Poznansky Author of DANCING WITH AIR


----------



## PeterKnyte (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Uvi,
Regrettably i'm not a reader of Romance novels, but if I were ever going to be tempted it would probably be a book with a cover like one of yours.

All the best
Peter


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to find this heartfelt, moving review for my WWII love story, The Music of Us:

★★★★★ Such a classy well written book.
Verified Purchase
Where do I start with this wonderful book, The Music of Us. I guess by saying how elegant Uvi's writing is. Some of the best I've read in a very long time. This story hit close to home. My mother suffers with Alzheimer's disease and I've seen what it can do. I loved so many things in this book, the humor, the emotions, the characters. Uvi takes you on a journey down memory lane back to the beginning to when Lenny and Natashia first meet. Her musical career was just taking off and I do believe it was love at first sight. Yet, this book is not in the box that some Romance novels are. It's a touching account of two people that were meant to be together and how fate guided them to meet up again. There is no way you won't fall in love with Lenny's dedication to find Natashia again, and to do anything he can to guide them together.

In some ways this book broke my heart and in other ways it tells of how life is such a precious gift. To treasure every day you have with the people you love. I've read a lot of stories about Alzheimer's and I have to say, for me personally, this was the very best. Uvi did a beautiful dance of balance and grace with this story. Maybe it was a little wake up call to say, hey, look at what you have with someone and not what you've lost.
I highly recommend this book. Not just for people who have family members with Alzheimer's disease, but for those who might need a little refresher course on family, friends, and the ties that bind. Loyality, honesty and strength that you find with Lenny, is what we should all strive for.

Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/Music-Us-Still-Life-Memories/dp/B01A635Y10/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Over the mantle hung three formal family pictures. When Natasha came back from the kitchen I asked her about them. 
At once, her Mama cut in. "My daughter comes from a long line of musicians," she said, in her heavy Russian accent.
"Mama," said the girl. "I can speak for myself."

To read more, click here: 
Mama, I can speak for myself


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

PeterKnyte said:


> Hi Uvi,
> Regrettably i'm not a reader of Romance novels, but if I were ever going to be tempted it would probably be a book with a cover like one of yours.
> 
> All the best
> Peter


Aw... I love it when you judge a book by its cover, Peter.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to read this beautiful review of my WWII romance novel, The Music of Us:

★★★★★ A lyrical work of art!
ByJjspinaon October 1, 2016
Verified Purchase

The Music of Us is a poetic journey through the life of a young pianist, Natasha, and her love for music and a man, Leonard. This story takes place during WWII and transports the reader through what life was like in these difficult times.

The author writes in a lyrical prose that captivates the reader as she takes you through the story and enfuses color and a vibrancy that stills your soul. This reader felt as if a part of this romantic tale looking in on all the angst and joy the characters felt. Natasha is slowly losing herself and her husband, Leonard, doesn't know how to help her find her way back. It is a heart wrenching tale that will bring you to tears.

A beautiful story that continues in the next books. I look forward to reading more of this talented author's work.

Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/Music-Us-Still-Life-Memories/dp/B01A635Y10/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And I said, "With this much force, she's practically pushing you into my arms, isn't she?"
"I don't wish to rebel against her," said Natasha, under her breath. "But yes, she makes me so angry inside, she does." 
"I should really thank her for it." 
"Why?" 
"If not for her I would be slow to sense this heat in you."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
I should really thank her for it


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Not sure you can drive it?" said Uncle Shmeel. "Just try, what's the worse that can happen?"
An answer wasn't expected, so I did not waste time looking for one. Instead I asked, "Are you sure?"
"Sure I'm sure!"
"Can you afford it?" 
"No," he said, "but how could I say no to such a fine vehicle? I got it as a birthday gift. Pearl is grateful, so grateful to me for letting her cling to the hope that she can change me, despite all evidence to the contrary. She knows how to treat someone like me, someone who appreciates the more elegant things in life."
"You," I said, "are a lucky man." 
To which he shrugged. "She's a patient woman."

To read more, and hear the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
She's so grateful to me for letting her cling to the hope she can change me


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And her eyes, oh, the sultry look in her eyes! It was directed just a bit over me and off to the side, making me wish she would turn and once, only once, bring me into view. I pinned her above my bed, so Rita may visit me in my dreams, and promptly forgot all about Lotte Lehmann--

To read more click here:
The magic of your eyes, your kiss


----------

